# My First Bottle Hunt! (my story)



## CMPharmD (Jun 27, 2010)

(sorry for the length, but I'm very excited....)

 I have been collecting bottles for a few years. I am still in college and poor as hell, and live in a moderately densely populated city. I am also the only person I know interested in bottles. I have had dreams of finding bottles of my own for years, but have had to settle for thrift store finds and antique store overpricing until I could figure out what in the world bottle diggers do to find their privies/sites....

 I was eating lunch by a creek in a public park (which I had no idea was there until I poked around a bit out of boredom) and saw some bottle bits down in there. I decided to come back this weekend, and just poke around a bit, out of fun, to see if anything was there. This was just for giggles as I have NO idea what to look for in creeks besides, well, bottles...

 I jumped into the shallow end of the creek, and immediately my shoe got stuck in the muck and in an effort to balance myself, I ended up planting my sock-covered foot into the sandy bottom. Looking like a fool, I ventured in, making my boyfriend keep watch for any other people walking by. I don't know how *legal* it is to carry out bottles from a public park, but I figure I could just say I was cleaning the creek, and I doubt the bottles were of any real value anyways...

 After poking around the creek, I found some bottle shards, but nothing else. My boyfriend suggested the upper banks. So I ventured up, with my black garbage bag, a rod to poke with, and my dishwashing-gloves covered hands. I'm certain I looked crazy.

 The higher I went up on this bank, the more shards I found, until I found an area covered with broken plates and older looking bottle parts. I was taken aback. It was actually happening! I had found a bottle dump site! (I think... still not sure... could be the site of bottle remains from the local bums)

 The ground was covered in vines, old clothes, ants, and spider webs. I didn't have anything to dig with, but I kept poking around until I felt what I thought was glass. Then, like an idiot, I dug with my hands.... I didn't find much, but some bottle shards. I only dug about 6" deep and then I cut my nail, which continued to throb the rest of the hunt.

 Now, I didn't find anything awesome. I searched the creek, the banks, the bottle dump area, and around it. Since I had no idea what I was doing, and I was scared of any legal issues, I only stayed an hour. I also think the site had been dug before because nearby I saw some square-like holes carved out the side of the bank, which stopped when pipe was exposed. Happily, I found some bottles laying on the dirt. They're nothing exciting (and they are not OLD-OLD, but hey, old enough for me), but I am SO HAPPY I could finally see what everyone was talking about on this site. Now at least I sort of know what bottle digging/discovery is like. I am sure that when I am able to spend more time with this hobby, my weekends will be spent digging in the dirt for glass gold.

 Here are some pics of my finds. Again, nothing big, but I'm sure happy!









 These are all ER Drukee and Co NY. I found out that these are salad dressing bottles.


----------



## CMPharmD (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't know what these are. I don't even think I'm going to keep them. Second to the right says "5 Fluid Oz" on the top, and the rightmost says "premier" (?).
 I am keeping the one on the left though. It's a very nice light blue.


----------



## CMPharmD (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm keeping these ones, though. A plain bottle, a McCormick, a cobalt, and a Hick's Capudine for Headaches (neck broken)


----------



## CMPharmD (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought it was cool to find a clay pipe thing since it seems all bottle diggers find them. The shard is from a Royal Palm Soda from Coca Cola bottle. I kept it because it said "Gainesville, FL" on it and it's the only thing bottle-wise I've found with my city on it.


----------



## CMPharmD (Jun 27, 2010)

Close-up of Shard


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 27, 2010)

Those look old enough for me to keep digging there! Good luck & welcome to the addiction!
 That broken soda bottle is awesome! That would be cool in a mosaic, if you're artsy.[]
 Kate


----------



## CMPharmD (Jun 27, 2010)

This mark is on the bottom of the cobalt jar. Anyone familiar with it? Couldn't find anything with google....


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 27, 2010)

i would say keep digging there if you can. The screw tops aren't too special, but I bet there's good stuff underneath especially after seeing the broken soda. I woulda kept the baltimore med myself. Just think, you would be quite bummed on the rest of your digs if you only found the good stuff your first day, you gotta work your way up to the good stuff if you know what i mean.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 27, 2010)

It looks like there might be some good stuff there,....not sure of the ramifications about digging in a park?....In your area, here it's a no no, but if you tried to keep it low key and occasional it might be okay....sometimes no one cares, other places people overreact,...you could always plead ignorance....I like your idea about "cleaning" up....fits right in now that it's cool to be 'green'...(shouldn't it always be?)[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 27, 2010)

If you're cleaning up, you gotta take the bad stuff out too. Maybe that's why I always have so many shards with me? I don't think you'd get arrested if you got caught. Just warned at worst. (I think).


----------



## rockbot (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Crystal, great dig adventure. That is what its all about. Good luck to you and get back there if you can.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats on the addiction!  That poor soda .  Who knows... There could definitely be more if it was someones favorite!   I say keep digging.  Get some good gloves and a small hand rake for starts.  If ur nervous about any trouble I say bring a big bucket just for shards and fill as much as u can with bigger broken pieces as u go along.  Get lots of practice feeling for whole ones.  Once you get going, you'll really get the hang of it... Also to avoid cuts when scouting without a shovel/rake, find the thickest chunk of glass u can, preferably one that looks like a scoop and use that to scrape around with to avoid cuts.

 Oh and when you're not digging, go out and scout any land that might have been occupied years ago.  Try and locate a couple different sites. Talk to anyone you can that might help get you in the right direction.  Even the antique desires or market vendors you buy from might be able to give clues.  You just never know until you ask  

 Best of luck!!  

 KB


----------



## madman (Jun 27, 2010)

ahh yes thats how it begins, nice story, you might run into the other diggers and theyll know whats up with that place, and might tell ya where other spots are, looks toc 20s to me, id dig it!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 27, 2010)

The blue jar is most likely a vicks vapo rub. Wear gloves and use a proper digger. I've used shards to dig with in the past when I've found dumps on hikes. Not a good idea. I've gotten a few slices that way. Swiz


----------



## CMPharmD (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
 I'm not sure if I want to go back (scared I'll get the cops called on me), but maybe I'll come back in 2 weeks with my little garden rake and go at it.
 I just discovered 6 bites on my leg this morning and what seems to be early arthritis in my digging hands... 
 I decided to keep all but the clear bottles with screw tops. I just gave those away on craigslist for art parts...
 Here's hoping next time I post it'll be with a whole bottle!


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 29, 2010)

You may also just want to call the police station and ask if you can do some cleanup etc... as you saw a ton of scattered glass and garbage and see if they have any problem with it.


----------



## CMPharmD (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally found time to go back to the site. I brought better gloves and a small hand rake this time and went over the ground with my boyfriend at 8am before people came around and wondered what in the world I was doing...

 Got some bottles, nothing that great, most broken, but good enough for me!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> You may also just want to call the police station and ask if you can do some cleanup etc... as you saw a ton of scattered glass and garbage and see if they have any problem with it. Â


 
 She is not committing a murder KB  shes digging old bottles.[8D]
  Just keep doing it kid don't worry about the cops,im sure they have better things to do then stake out a new bottle digger looking for old glass[]

 That is the way to think! if you LIKE IT AND HAVE FUN DOING IT,thats all that matter.Keep on Diggin!


----------

